# Farmall A Head Gasket



## wk2w (Dec 30, 2009)

I recently changed a head gasket on an "A" (not Super) with a C-113 engine. The gasket kit came with two small circular gaskets about 3/4" O.D. There seemed to be no place to use them and I did not find used ones when I took everything apart.
Does anyone know what these may have been used for? Could they be used on a Super?
Thanks,
Chris


----------

